# Smith Family Lofts does it again!!



## learning (May 19, 2006)

In case there was any doubt regarding the quality of Warren Smith's birds, you guys might want to check out the results from the Flamingo International Challenge 350 mile race held today. I won't spoil the excitement but let's just say I am one thrilled associate!! It is quite obvious that Warren is breeding some of the very finest middle distance young birds in the world.

Way to go Warren!!

Check it out at:

www.flamingoic.com

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!! WARREN

WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Race Results*

CONGRATULATIONS WARREN!!!! I think Renee hit it on the head. You have raised and trained some of the best birds around.

George


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

whoo! 
*throws confetti*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulations Warren!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

yes congrats to you , that bird really pulled off an amazing feat being that at the 250 mile race he came in 193rd place out of 200 birds in the listing ,must have eaten his wheaties that day hehe  way to go !!!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I see Warren did very well raising the winning Bird. Plus getting other positions. Warren I think you are very well on the right program in the breeding loft. Good job In striving to do the best you can.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Warren, congratulations on a fine race day.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Congratulations to you on your victory.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

good Job

I bet it is nice to be on that high. Shows that bird get stronger with distance. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

question for Warren

Was this years winner related to last years winner?

Randy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations, Warren! Very well done!

Terry


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Great Job Warren*

Hey, Great job Warren. I was just about to offer you a challenge. Did you read Randy's reply #5 to ( Question On Building A Racing Team ). Well, now I need to see if Randy or Renee had any birds in that race, and how they did? 
I still have a challenge for you once the smile wares off your Face! When it does, let me know. Untill then enjoy every minet of it! You deserve it for a job so well done. My hat is off to you, Mark


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Warren,
Congratulations on your win!

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Golly, Warren, that's just SUPER!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*

WITH HUGS AND SCRITCHES TO THE WINNER!!

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Well, now I need to see if Randy or *Renee* had any birds in that race, and how they did?



Nope, I didn't..........

So, where IS Mr. Warren Smith?????????????


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Thank you all for your words of encouragement and for your kind accolades.

 

Such a day and a race certainly does place a nice finishing touch on what has been a very encouraging season. Especially since this bird also won the Flamingo Triple Crown calcatta wagering, allowing a few extra presents to be placed under the Smith Family Loft Christmas Tree this year.  

The last leg of this four race series was a bit different then some of the shorter races. The 250 mile race, as an example, with a winning speed of of 2125 yards per minute, with even the 146th position having a speed of 2000 yards per minute was what you could call a "Blow Home". The 350 mile race by contrast, by the end of the 1st day, still only has about half the birds home, and presumably they will still clock today and tomorrow. The longer distance required a different type of bird then the earlier blow home, in my estimation, it required a bird with just a bit more grit and determination. Unfortunately, some of the race entries in this last race will never make it back home, for they lacked the needed stuff for the longer harder race.

When you consider that this event started with 500+ birds, and only 103 made it back on the day from the last race, just shows how difficult it really was to complete this four race event. To simply have a bird which made it through the training and then these four races, is indeed an accomplishment in itself. I am of course quite pleased to have had the winning bird on this final more difficult event, but it also shows that there is much more work to be done at Smith Family Loft USA, as we have not yet reached perfection, but I am encouraged that we appear to be on the right track.

Randy, no this bird has no genetic relationship with last year's 350 mile equal 1st place winner the "Big Deal", she represents another winning line within the Smith Family of pigeons. This year's winning Blue 181, is related to last year's 200 mile Flamingo cash winner, and last year's American Ace, and many of this year's Club and Combine winners.

Mark, don't know what type of challenge you might have in mind which could compete with the 2008 Flamingo International Challenge, but you might just consider purchasing a SFL USA YB kit, and testing your management skills againest other fanciers and affiliates around the country who will be flying SFL USA YB's.... .........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This is quite an acomplishment.

Please give blue 181 my congratulations and a hug from me, when the bird comes home.

I think the other birds are also remarkable, and I hope the rest of the birds find their way home or to safety.

Here's to you Warren, and to your future goals to perfection!!! I think this bird is pretty darn close, and nature itself is perfection.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

This is great Warren!!! A huge congratulations  Give yourself a few bow-coos


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mark

I did not have birds in the Flamingo. I can't afford those big races. I raced three small futurities and had a bird enterend into a small bond race. My results were as follows.

Alaska One Loft Race - Equal First, sixth to trap
Western Slopes Futurity - First Average speed, had birds win the 120 and 260 also.
Fred Cambell Memorial Race - 16th and 24th ish
Bond Race ABQ NM - Won 1st bonded sixth in race. 

Would love to have had birds in this race. I love the average speed races. Warren is right about longer races over 300. It takes a great bird to finish that. I am also sure that Warren has an idea of what is needed for the Top Gun Award in that race. A bird needs to finish well in all the races. The first page every race. Its a nice race because it awards prizes in every race and for average speed. You do need a different bird for each prize awarded. I am sure he is eyeing that average speed for next year. Congrats on winning that 350 its a great race. For you guys looking for a good test of birds the Flamingo is it. For those who are cheep like me the Western Slopes One loft Race put on by Grand Juctions club and run by Glenn Gleason is a great test for your birds. Five races 120-360 over Grand Mesa in Colorado. 

Well back to Warren, congrats again, great win against great competition.

Randy


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Warren, Congradulations.
Mel


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Mark
> 
> I did not have birds in the Flamingo. I can't afford those big races. I raced three small futurities and had a bird enterend into a small bond race. My results were as follows.
> 
> ...



We sent birds to one OOA race......the Dixie Southern, which was held in TN this year. They lost 5 of our 6 birds and the sixth one didn't even show up on the race sheet on race day......... In fact, the person who had this bird only clocked ONE bird in the whole race. 
Don't know what went on there.......every bird I sent was a brother/sister to the same birds I flew here for 8 weeks and they are all still here........go figure.......I HEARD some things about the race and I won't repeat them cause I don't even know if they were true or not, but needless to say, we were a more than a little disappointed........


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Family Reunion and Wedding Plans at SFL USA !*

I really do appreciate the kind words, but the truth of the matter is the congradulations should go to Blue 181, the only small part of brilliance that I played was introducing "Duke" and "First Lady" and they did the rest............. 

Every year since the 2003 season my "Duke of Earl" has produced Club and Combine diploma winners regardless of his mate, and when the opportunity came along to acquire the "First Lady" whose offspring has now produced in excess of $15,000 in cash winnings, well side by side, they just seemed like a match made in heaven. And now, with the Flamingo 350 race, it appears that it also was a successful match. But for 2008 "Duke" is being paired to the "Blue Falcon" since a previous pairing together produced a super brother/sister pairing which have turned out an American Ace and countless diploma winners and cash money winners, as well as my most consistant pair this year in the Flamingo. 

Since our family believes in arranged marriages..........Blue 181 on his return to the mother loft and after a little family reunion party, will be introduced to one of his beautiful cousins, who managed to make the UPC bird of the year list, along with some combine and club diplomas. Her sire was "Duke the III" and her dam was "Blue Falcon", so we have a high degree of confidence that 2008 will also be a very exciting year.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds TERRIFIC, Warren and things are moving right along!!

Of course, we will be watching....and waiting...may have to leave out "surprised" tho!  

Shi


----------

